# Tunisian Crochet winter slippers -Pattern and Description



## AndyChina (Sep 10, 2016)

Hi Guys and Gals.
Greetings from a SUPER hot and Humid China.
This will be my first submission of a pattern, and I am by no means (or stretch of the imagination) a professional pattern writer, or even knitter.

I have recently (6 weeks ago, to be exact) discovered Tunisian Crochet, and although I have crocheted most of my life, knitting was never something I enjoyed, or could even do passingly well. But Tunisian knitting for me is the perfect marriage between the two. It's like CHOCOLATE and CHILLIES.

Living in China where the winters can be brutal, I need a nice warm pair of slippers to keep my feet warm, since most of the apartments here have tile floors. But my problem has been finding a pattern that is suitable for a man, since most of the patterns that I have seen are, although extremely beautiful, frankly, just a touch too feminine for my liking. So, what to do??? Designing my own pattern seemed to be the most logical option..........

Armed with my limited knowledge of Tunisian knitting, and a naturally over ambitious nature, I picked an acrylic yarn, my trusty 8mm Tunisian Needle, and a book to write everything down. 

What I came up with is probably not an original design, and I humbly beg the forgiveness of the great minds who first came up with the design for not acknowledging your discovery, but I honestly did not copy anybody's work here.

So, to quote a villain from Lara Croft: " Enough of this twaddle..."

The basic idea was to crochet the top of the slipper, as we can buy the most amazing slipper soles online here in China. Thick, sturdy rubber soles with a fleece inner sole. (refer to pictures below) And I wanted a sculpted slipper, without the unsightly seam on top of the foot, like a real shoe, basically.

Years of crochet taught me that if you reduce stitches in the middle, you can concave/convex your work, thereby giving you the curve that you wanted. so this was what I started with...... And now the pattern:

METHOD::: THIS GIVES A SIZE 8 SHOE

I started by making a mark on my foot with a Sharpy (seriously), in the middle of the heel. 
1. I then took the yarn and needle that I would use, and started making a chain, from the heel, to the curve of my big toe, and counted these stitches. this would be where my first curve would be. Here I added 4 stitches 

2. I then chained on, around the toes, and counted the chains between my second toe and my second to last toe, because this would be the second curve. Here I added 2 stitches.

3. I then chained around the foot, back to the marker. So, basically I got the following measurements:

Heel to Big toe: 21
Add 4
Second toe to Second to last toe: 9
Add 2
Little toe to Heel: 22
This gave me 58 Stitches around my foot.

For this pattern I am going on the assumption that you already know how basic Tunisian knitting works:
ROW SET: working from Right to Left through each vertical Bar(picking up stitches), and then working back(working off stitches)

- I started with 3 row sets of Tunisian Simple Stitch (TSS). Because I wanted the slipper to hold my foot. if I had wanted a looser slipper, I would have done 5 row sets.
- Then, to get the first row set of curves, *REDUCE*TSS 21 stitches, crochet 2 stitches together (4 times), TSS 6, crochet 2 stitches together (2 times), TSS to end of row(TSS 19). work back
- TSS 19, REDUCE 4, TSS 3, REDUCE 2, TSS 18. work back
- TSS 17, REDUCE 6, TSS 17 {Your two curves should now have met}. work back
- TSS 15, REDUCE 4, TSS 17. work back
- TSS 13, REDUCE 4, TSS 15. work back
- TSS 11, REDUCE 4, TSS 13. work back
- TSS 28 {one full row, with no reductions}. Work Back
- Bind off.
- Sew the heel together
- Sew onto your choice of sole. I have also done this same pattern onto a plain foam sole, and it worked just as well. Please remember to line up the big toe curve with the inside curve of the sole, and the little toe curve with the outside curve of the sole. You will now have completed the right foot.

To do the left foot, you have to crochet each row in reverse.{the pictures below has a table showing the stich count for each row.}

If you'd like me to mail this to you, please send me a message, and I will be happy to do so. I will continue to work on it and make it more professional. 
I welcome any advice or pointers, and your comments are always welcome.


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

good job!! welcome aboard and for sharing.


----------



## AndyChina (Sep 10, 2016)

Thanks. :sm02:


----------



## AuntieAngel (Nov 26, 2014)

Andy, you rock! What a great idea. Welcome to KP and keep using your great creativity.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Welcome, Andy, from The State of Washington, USA. Many thanks for your pattern. Looks like something my sons would like. Thanks again!!!


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

welcome from Ontario, Canada. Thank-you


----------



## somnus (Dec 30, 2014)

Nice slippers. I have just crocheted slippers for the family for Christmas...maybe try your pattern next time. Oh and welcome from France!


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Very impressive, welcome to KP!!


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

Very lovely slippers and not too hard!
Thank you for sharing


----------



## joy-ous1 (Nov 4, 2011)

Excellent idea, Andy! It is a stunning slipper. I live west of Rochester New York and we too have brutal winters. I am going to try your pattern. I too have crocheted my entire life and enjoy Tunisian crochet but never thought of using the stitch to make slippers. Welcome to Knitting Paradise and thank you for your pattern. Looking forward to more contributions from you. Have a bkessed day!


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you Andy! My family is mostly men...can't wait to try your pattern!


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

Welcome Andy China I love Tunisian crochet . There is a pattern for slippers using a flip flop perhaps you would want to incorporate that into your pattern. Geeze thay came out real nice. Bet if you used wool and it felted it would be like s shoe . Nice job I love the color


----------



## vovotitus (Sep 5, 2015)

thanks for the pattern,and welcome!


----------



## keetza (Feb 6, 2016)

Thank you, and welcome from Hopewell, New Jersey, USA!


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

Thanks you and welcome from Long Island New York!


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Super! They look so warm and comfy.


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

Andy, You're so clever and kind to share your slipper pattern with us! Thanks, and welcome to the forum from Dallas, Texas, USA  Lynn


----------



## kerriwg (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you! They look comfortable and warm.Very nice.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice looking slippers. great job


----------



## blake5195 (Aug 8, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## suehoman (Apr 24, 2011)

Welcome from Idaho, Andy - I love your slippers! I was wondering about the yarn you used - weight and kind (wool/acrylic/blend?). I have never done Tunisian crocher, but now you have me intrigued!


----------



## Andrea from NH (Sep 7, 2016)

Hi from southeast New Hampshire, US - Thanks for the pattern, Andy. I will try when I learn what I am doing and future baby's layette is made. I have not done any yarn work for 35 years, when I made a afghan for my first child. (It was my first and last time crocheting.) It was bright yellow with white trim. A perfect color since the sex of baby was not known until birth. (I had a boy.) It was a very pretty and very basic afghan. I am now a 1st time grandma this year. My oldest daughter had a boy! Since I missed my chance to make anything for Oliver's layette, I need to learn fast and start a layette for my youngest daughter's "baby to-be." This daughter got married last month in Boston, MA on the HOTTEST day ever recorded in Boston!! WOW, I'm still sweating! She's not expecting yet, so I am hopeful I will have a layette made before a baby's birth. Also, hopeful my arthritis in hands won't worsen. Her favorite color's are teal and purple. I'm thinking I will crochet this layette with a medium shade of teal yarn. A good color choice for either a boy or girl. If any of you readers have a suitable simple pattern for a layette, I would appreciate all patterns and pictures! 
This is my first post on this website which I find to be very interesting. Thanks to all, Andrea


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Welcome from CA and nice pattern!


----------



## suehoman (Apr 24, 2011)

Oops - I just reread your post, and I see you used acrylic yarn. Is it worsted weight?


----------



## KnitnNat (Nov 17, 2012)

Welcome to KP. Slippers look really warm and comfortable. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Welcome from California.
Nice slippers. They look real warm.


----------



## anberth2003 (Jul 25, 2016)

Great looking slippers! Thanks for the pattern, and welcome to the group


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

Welcome to the group Andy. Your slippers look fantastic! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## AndyChina (Sep 10, 2016)

That's an awesome idea. I will definitely use that. I have a pair of comfy slops that broke, but which I can't stand to throw away


----------



## AndyChina (Sep 10, 2016)

This is the information that was on the wrapping of the yarn that I used.


----------



## ruqia (May 4, 2013)

Very nice slippers. I would love to try. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

Lovely slippers, thank you for sharing.


----------



## AndyChina (Sep 10, 2016)

Please let me know if anybody makes these. If you experienced any issues, etc. I'm happy to tweak the pattern as needed.


----------



## AndyChina (Sep 10, 2016)

I took your advice, and sewed the slipper tops onto my slops. WOW, it was like meeting an old friend after a long absence.
It was a little harder to work through the rubber, but the effort was truly rewarded. The slops have already taken on the shape of my foot from lots of use, so they were instantly extremely comfortable.


----------



## auntiehenno (Apr 8, 2012)

WOW! I am impressed and thanks for sharing the pattern. Welcome from Denver, Colorado. Home of the Denver Broncos - 3-0 - now. And the Colorado Rockies team.baseball .

May I be so bold to ask why you are in China. In the 80's went I graduated university, I was 40, and asked to go to Beruit to teach. I was ready to pack and leave, however things were getting bad over there with kidnapping of Terry Waite from ,


----------



## judsretired (Apr 14, 2011)

HI Andy, I really like your slippers. I think I will make some for my husband.
Judy


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Very nice thanks for the pattern


----------



## JacqueDooley (Feb 6, 2011)

Love the slippers. Welcome aboard KP. You are creative and did an excellent job. I passed your pattern on to my sister who loves to do Tunisian crochet. Thanks for sharing. Hope to see more of your work and patterns.


----------



## angelinlc (Nov 23, 2016)

Love the slippers....


----------



## lcunitz (Sep 1, 2014)

Nice job Andy. Welcome from Lake Tahoe where it is definitely not hot!


----------

